# EZ Saturday



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I know it's still a little early in the week as I'm posting this thread, but as I was reading through the daily cigar spotlights, I came to realize that Saturday is the only day of the week that doesn't have a spotlighted cigar. Sure, the name doesn't align with the normal way we've been calling attention to our favorite smokes, but who doesn't want an "EZ Saturday" after the long hard work week? I do realize that most of the yard work and honey-do's are done on this day, but once they're done what better way to kick back and relax afterwards than doing so with one of the most sought after boutiques on this forum! 

For any of you noobs who aren't aware or us FOGs who have lost track, here's the daily cigar spotlight list: 

Maduro Monday 
Tatuaje Tuesday 
Warped Wednesday
Thrifty Thursday 
Fuente Friday 
EZ Saturday *New* 
Sungrown Sunday


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m game for EZ Saturday. I have a handful t of EZs that I want to smoke through anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cool. Also I never knew what specialty Sun. was - thanks.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea I didn’t know Sunday was sun grown. Makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wouldn't EZ easy like Sunday morning.. Be more fitting

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I’m down....now that I have some EZ’s! Lol


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I don’t smoke very many EZ but I have one I’m ready to fire up. Saturday or Sunday is my time for a longer smoke. We should flip Sungrown Saturday and Sunday EZ Sunday Morning! 

Either way I’m in.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Appearently I'm an old man... Because EZ like Sunday morning was the first thing that popped into my head!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

First I'll have to buy some Ezra's. I never even smoked one. "ya gotta pay to play"


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> First I'll have to buy some Ezra's. I never even smoked one. "ya gotta pay to play"


Your going to pay alright with the price they are asking for 5ers.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

If you go for the special release, their regular lines are a smidge more reasonable. And the c&c club is good too! 


csk415 said:


> WABOOM said:
> 
> 
> > First I'll have to buy some Ezra's. I never even smoked one. "ya gotta pay to play"
> ...


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

When I first saw this... EZ Wider Saturday popped into my mind and thought this should be interesting.:grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I have to chime in again just because there have been no EZ rider references.... Willie ain't dead yet!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Saturday Nights Alright.....Elton John


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ like Saturday Morning lol!

This is a great stick but it was the knuckle sammich that I had that was my # 1, Wife and I got in a 3 mike walk before the heat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

I'm with @Olecharlie on this one...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

My last few rounds of Blending Sessions have been nothing but Toros. Hoping they are all Brass Knuckles Black


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol. I thought weekends were free for all. Where is the sungrown Sunday thread?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

No Surrender grillin for the fam. I gotta change the definition of special occasion. My parents, my brother and his wife, my old lady and the 6 mo potlicker in the same place is special as it gets. Damn good smoke!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

EZ Eminence 
This one's been out for a few years now and to me is just now coming of age.


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

EZ Glazed Doughnut. I actually rather enjoyed this smoke. It had a nice rich cakey doughnut taste with a butter cream


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I guess I'll kick it off this week! The Raven and iced water, enjoying the sounds of teenagers next door ra ring and raving like a group of lunatics around a fire the size of their house.... DERN KIDS!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knuckles after a day of cutting limbs off vehicles and out of the road. Next round inbound.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 5, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Knuckles after a day of cutting limbs off vehicles and out of the road. Next round inbound.


I was gifted a Knuckles...been holding off for a special day.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JohnUSA said:


> I was gifted a Knuckles...been holding off for a special day.


Its pretty good. A little light for a night smoke for me. I may try the next on a saturday morning with a coffee.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I was just thinking, shouldn't this thread have been "EZ like Sunday morning"?

Saturday? Sabado Gigante!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Wouldn't EZ easy like Sunday morning.. Be more fitting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





curmudgeonista said:


> I was just thinking, shouldn't this thread have been "EZ like Sunday morning"?
> 
> Saturday? Sabado Gigante!


Great minds brother..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Great minds brother..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Oops! I missed that!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> My last few rounds of Blending Sessions have been nothing but Toros. Hoping they are all Brass Knuckles Black


Are they good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Ewood said:


> Are they good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't tried them yet, letting them age a bit. I have older stock I'm working through first

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Iced Black Coffee and EZ Doughnuts, really tasty and low calories!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Never Dead


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

From my first C&COTM Club... Sat it down halfway through... Reminded me of an Acid... Started off like a peppery flower and about halfway through it started tasting like one of the fireball hard candies... This one Defineately doesnt make "the list"


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Dran said:


> From my first C&COTM Club... Sat it down halfway through... Reminded me of an Acid... Started off like a peppery flower and about halfway through it started tasting like one of the fireball hard candies... This one Defineately doesnt make "the list"
> View attachment 224558


Haven't smoked mine yet. Needs more time?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Couldn't hurt... The pepperiness of it wasn't over the top, the floral side is what dissuaded me from enjoying it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I was just thinking, shouldn't this thread have been "EZ like Sunday morning"?
> 
> Saturday? Sabado Gigante!


Great song! I'll even wear my cleanest dirty shirt!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Nevermore and Oak & Eden rye










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Dran said:


> Couldn't hurt... The pepperiness of it wasn't over the top, the floral side is what dissuaded me from enjoying it.


You find it similar to Jamais Vu? Theoretically it should be, but I haven't found Jamais Vu to be overally floral, but it has been a while.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Nevermore and Oak & Eden rye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think of the O&E rye, Skye?

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> What do you think of the O&E rye, Skye?
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


My first round with the whiskey I wasn't impressed. No age statement, its rough around the edges, perhaps too rough. I wasn't impressed.

My second round is paired with this Raven. I'm fully enamored with this cigar, its catapulted to the top of my short list of EZs to purchase when the next iteration comes around. But I can't tell if its the cigar itself or the pairing with the rye thats making the magic happen.

The rye itself has an aroma of burnt orange peel and oak with some sweetness. The mouthfeel is oily and the alcohol vapors go right into the sinuses. The flavor is more orange peel with vanilla, toasted wheat and pepper. I think the jury is out, I'll take it for another round but need to make sure I pair with the right cigar. Stand alone, I dont think I would like it.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good to know. Thanks for a good, honest opinion.


Westside Threat said:


> My first round with the whiskey I wasn't impressed. No age statement, its rough around the edges, perhaps too rough. I wasn't impressed.
> 
> My second round is paired with this Raven. I'm fully enamored with this cigar, its catapulted to the top of my short list of EZs to purchase when the next iteration comes around. But I can't tell if its the cigar itself or the pairing with the rye thats making the magic happen.
> 
> The rye itself has an aroma of burnt orange peel and oak with some sweetness. The mouthfeel is oily and the alcohol vapors go right into the sinuses. The flavor is more orange peel with vanilla, toasted wheat and pepper. I think the jury is out, I'll take it for another round but need to make sure I pair with the right cigar. Stand alone, I dont think I would like it.


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Haven't had the original Vu yet, only one I have is from the July ccotm. If i remember I'll update when i try it!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

EZ 2nd Ammendment. ....courtesy of @JtAv8tor









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## RockyMountainHigh (Jul 13, 2018)

Better late than never. My first EZ. About a third in and really enjoying it!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Space cadet


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Another Blending Sessions










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

genomez said:


>


And? how was it?


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

what are the measurements on the O&E cigar? They dont list it on the website


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Archun said:


> And? how was it?


I am not bourbon drinker under normal circumstances and still new to cigars in general, but I have to say I really enjoyed the experience and I will certainly repeat it especially when the O&E cigars have some more age.

To be honest, I probably never would have purchased a bottle of any bourbon as I'm not much of a drinker and when I do I prefer rum, but I won this bottle in a random drawing done by EZ and I'm glad I did.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> what are the measurements on the O&E cigar? They dont list it on the website


They label it as GRAN Robusto.

If you zoom in you can see the label here.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Finally hit the EZ button for the day. Courtesy of @Westside Threat - thanks Skye.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Chicken & Waffles. Exceptional retro.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

FHK with some rum and coke


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

EZ Chocolate Milk, and a virgin Cuba Libre!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

About to take it EZ'eeee this evening. Just not sure what to do. Listen to some ham radio, watch some old UFC, play some with my boys.....damn these decisions!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Sugar Cookie with Kona


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

All My Ex's


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Medical, I wasn't extremely impressed by this one, but it had a killer band! Maybe i shoulda had this one in the evening with a scotch.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Dran said:


> I wasn't extremely impressed by this one, but it had a killer band!
> View attachment 226046


What is it...photo won't load for me.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't extremely impressed by this one, but it had a killer band!
> ...


Edited the OP


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

EZ Tantrum. Good smoke, did not wow me like the donuts did. Definately a good choice for pre-breakfast play with dogs and contemplate.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

kacey said:


> EZ Tantrum. Good smoke, did not wow me like the donuts did. Definately a good choice for pre-breakfast play with dogs and contemplate.


X2 good smoke but by far not a wow me stick!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Chocolate Milk this morning. Now ths Oak & Eden. Really liking this OE and the House Blend sticks are very good as well.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

EZ 6th Anniversary


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

greasemonger said:


> Sugar Cookie with Kona


This is one I'd love to try. The name just makes me drool.
Is it that good? Same with the Chocolate Chip Cookie


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Archun said:


> This is one I'd love to try. The name just makes me drool.
> Is it that good? Same with the Chocolate Chip Cookie


It was pretty darn good. This one had a bit of a tight draw and I kicked myself again for not having bought a Modus tool.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Blessed Leaf Pesach. Mmmmm cinnamon


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

The Raven: Nevermore









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> The Raven: Nevermore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you like it?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> How did you like it?


One of my favorites from EZ - very complex and I love every note.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

So damn good it's EZ to loose one self!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> One of my favorites from EZ - very complex and I love every note.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Totally agree


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> So damn good it's EZ to loose one self!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Empty Every Pocket! Good looking YJ!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

EZ While My Cigar Gently Weeps from @genomez
Dark chocolate, hay, earth, leather, with a touch of sweetness on the retro. Very nice.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Finally an end to the day...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

House Blend. It's like a Three Musketeers bar with a dash of baking spices. So curious what a year would do to these.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

God these are good!
















Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Taking it EZ









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Pretty sure later this evening I will be firing up one of the chocolate brownies  ROTT for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Started my day with this bad boy. This may be my favorite EZ stick that I've tried, though I haven't had many of the special release sticks.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

1611 at hunt camp before evening #1 for me. Maybe too windy formovement but we'll see.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Haven't done a damn thing all day... except light cigars.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Haven't done a damn thing all day... except light cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops My bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Blessed Leaf Tanakh courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ...thank you Brother....while I enjoy a breezy cool evening thanks to Florence.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

A little late in the game today, but I had to make time for EZ Saturday! A House Blend from @Dran in the box pass! Three puffs in and I'm already getting ready to order some! No wonder y'all love EZ so much!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the house blend a lot more than the specials... I tried to have a Fortune Cookie tonight, was a toro felt like it had about twice the amount of tobacco it should have.... Poked and prodded that thing for 20 minutes with my modus and it was not listening up for anything.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Chocolate brownie! Tasty for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

JtAv8tor said:


> Chocolate brownie! Tasty for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you get the band off? I tried to slip mine off but it wasn't happening so I had to cut it when the burn got close to it and it wasn't pretty. Tasty stick for sure though :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> How did you get the band off? I tried to slip mine off but it wasn't happening so I had to cut it when the burn got close to it and it wasn't pretty. Tasty stick for sure though :grin2:


I just untied it, pair of tweezers to loosen the knot in the ribbon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Chocolate brownie! Tasty for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice! I'm still waiting for mine to come.. is it a big chocolate- flavor bomb?

What size are they ? From your pic it looks like a pretty big size...still don't like how they wait to disclose the sizes of their limited releases until after they sell out...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Nice! I'm still waiting for mine to come.. is it a big chocolate- flavor bomb?
> 
> What size are they ? From your pic it looks like a pretty big size...still don't like how they wait to disclose the sizes of their limited releases until after they sell out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The email I saw said the size in the description I thought ?

But as for flavor yes it had a good amount of cocoa to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

All My Ex's this morning. Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cookies with coffee this morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

O&E


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

JtAv8tor said:


> Cookies with coffee this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh. How I crave those...:vs_OMG:


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ House Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Box pressed Blending Session









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm getting into a fist fight.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Blending Session & Alesmith Oktoberfest. Not bad but it's no Ayinger.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Cant taste the beer, but that can has me wanting one! Lol. Did I mention im a sucker for packaging.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

EZ Eminence









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

My first EZ Saturday made possible by @TexaSmoke. Thanks Pal. 
EZ House Blend









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Hope you liked it. I dig 'em.


Pag#11 said:


> My first EZ Saturday made possible by @TexaSmoke. Thanks Pal.
> EZ House Blend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Hope you liked it. I dig 'em.


What would you say the main flavors you get are? Been interested in these!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nuts, baking spice, cream, wood, and leather. Not much pepper at all.


akpreacherplayz said:


> What would you say the main flavors you get are? Been interested in these!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Nuts, baking spice, cream, wood, and leather. Not much pepper at all.


Sounds pretty good any sweetness? I'm a sucker for sweetness in a cigar!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yea, I would say so. Overall it has this creamy, sweet feel to it. I like them a lot. The blending sess are good, but you never know what you'll get. These are consistent. Great on days when you'll smoke more than one.


akpreacherplayz said:


> Sounds pretty good any sweetness? I'm a sucker for sweetness in a cigar!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Yea, I would say so. Overall it has this creamy, sweet feel to it. I like them a lot. The blending sess are good, but you never know what you'll get. These are consistent. Great on days when you'll smoke more than one.


Sold! Definitely going to have to make an order! Thx for the input.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sold! Definitely going to have to make an order! Thx for the input.
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


My pleasure.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Yea, I would say so. Overall it has this creamy, sweet feel to it. I like them a lot. The blending sess are good, but you never know what you'll get. These are consistent. Great on days when you'll smoke more than one.


Why pick one over the other when you can have both!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Why pick one over the other when you can have both!


I like the way you think, Skye.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sounds pretty good any sweetness? I'm a sucker for sweetness in a cigar!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Definitely some sweetness. I was expecting a lil more from what I gathered prelight. I think my expectations were very high considering how much love there is for the Brand. But I can't judge the line by 1 stick. I still have the Eminence you sent me. Looking forward to lighting that up soon.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Chris Blend Cigar Wars #winning


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Definitely some sweetness. I was expecting a lil more from what I gathered prelight. I think my expectations were very high considering how much love there is for the Brand. But I can't judge the line by 1 stick. I still have the Eminence you sent me. Looking forward to lighting that up soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Hmm interesting subject.. To all the seasoned EZ heads out there : what would you consider would be EZ's Top 3 releases -- if available -- that would best illustrate their skills for making good cigars? In other words, what 3 cigars would you recommend for an "EZ virgin" to smoke so they "understand" the EZ craze around here...

I'm way too new to EZ to try and answer this but I'm curious what you guys would say?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@BKurt
I am new to them too, but the Raven really had the wow factor for me. The sugar cookie was pretty legit as well.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Also an EZ noob... I jumped on the bandwagon after getting a hold of a few older releases from a grab bag buy, the ones I've been buying, aside from the house blend, c&COTM club, have not been very impressive to me... Construction issues, poor taste ECT... But i did land a raven in one of them, and it was tasty!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

AXx courtesy of @GOT14U

Man what a fine cigar! I put it in one of my wood Humidors for a couple weeks at 61% Humidity and it's firm and smokes so good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BKurt said:


> Hmm interesting subject.. To all the seasoned EZ heads out there : what would you consider would be EZ's Top 3 releases -- if available -- that would best illustrate their skills for making good cigars? In other words, what 3 cigars would you recommend for an "EZ virgin" to smoke so they "understand" the EZ craze around here...
> 
> I'm way too new to EZ to try and answer this but I'm curious what you guys would say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Masquerade, 2nd Amendment, Never Dead


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice.. I also have an Axx from Jerod that I have napping in my wineador. Can't wait to try it..

Curious how @JtAv8tor would answer this question (top3) ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

O&E courtesy of @greasemonger....

Ima having it with coffee since I'm working through the weekend. But I can see how this would pair really well with whisk(e)y or a fruity scotch.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Pumas Vs. All Blacks & EZ Old-Fashioned Donut &#55356;&#57193;


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

2nd half 3-21🤦🏼*♂
Gotta have another one
Brass Knuckles Black


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BKurt said:


> Nice.. I also have an Axx from Jerod that I have napping in my wineador. Can't wait to try it..
> 
> Curious how @JtAv8tor would answer this question (top3) ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Have not tried the axx yet, I have one resting from a MAW but missed out buying them I will smoke it at some point.

"I'm like a dog chasing cars, I wouldn't know what to do if I caught one, you know, I'd just do&#8230;things." ~ Joker


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a chick magnet earlier and now I'm on to a CF whipped Cream









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Had this today as I watched the Gator game. Both the smoke and the game were excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@cracker1397 I loved watching LSU get beat today, but don't tell @BOSSTANK it may affect our friendship. Maybe the fact that I like the Saints will keep me in his good graces. 
Having an EZ 5th Anni tonight to celebrate a sweet UT victory!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

EZ does it!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> @cracker1397 I loved watching LSU get beat today, but don't tell @BOSSTANK it may affect our friendship. Maybe the fact that I like the Saints will keep me in his good graces.
> Having an EZ 5th Anni tonight to celebrate a sweet UT victory!


That game was a buzz kill lol...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I thought UT was gonna do the same. We almost botched it


BOSSTANK said:


> That game was a buzz kill lol...


----------



## CRenshaw86 (Jul 10, 2018)

Finishing up my Friday with an EZ Saturday morning. 

EZ No Surrender and a growler of Big Floyd Stout from the local Neches Brewing Co.

Sent from my iPhone using Ta







patalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

AxX and ethiopian strong brew, then a nap.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> AxX and ethiopian strong brew, then a nap.


What do you think? I love those AxX's

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> What do you think? I love those AxX's
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Its fantastic. Flawless burn too. Wish I bought more. To ease my regrets I'm waffling over a bundle of bearded chefs or just 5 singles. Edit: went for the bundle. Rojas at $6 ea is too good to pass on. Now to figure out where to put them and the brass knuckes red that arrive today...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mexican Hot Chocolate 
Best $5 rerelease so far.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Rondo said:


> Mexican Hot Chocolate
> Best $5 rerelease so far.
> 
> View attachment 230054


Let me guess.. Those are long gone right? Never even heard of them tbh.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> Let me guess.. Those are long gone right? Never even heard of them tbh.


I believe they are a cigar federation release. But yeah....sold out!

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/mexican-hot-chocolate?variant=7892651671610


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ House Blend, Kevita Lemon and cayenne, 4 mile walk with wifee!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Probably @Gumby-cr, I got a bundle a couple months ago.
I had a fiver of the originals and they were as flavorful as the knuckle sammiches.
Also grabbed a couple handfuls of the Hot Cocoa rereleases a few weeks ago. Haven't had one yet.
I'm done with their high priced "featured" sticks. Just not worth $15 per, IMO.
I'm only buying privately from other forums at reduced prices, their rereleases or trading "special" smokes for them.


----------



## Graves14 (Oct 6, 2018)

Finally starting to cool down here in Idaho! Enjoying one of my favorite smokes when I'm short on time. Tatuaje petite cazador

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

2nd Ammendment









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Probably @Gumby-cr, I got a bundle a couple months ago.
> I had a fiver of the originals and they were as flavorful as the knuckle sammiches.
> Also grabbed a couple handfuls of the Hot Cocoa rereleases a few weeks ago. Haven't had one yet.
> I'm done with their high priced "featured" sticks. Just not worth $15 per, IMO.
> I'm only buying privately from other forums at reduced prices, their rereleases or trading "special" smokes for them.


I'm really curious to hear if the rerelease holds up to the originals.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

EZ Blessed Leaf 1611


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Blending Session with a cracked foot. Home made glue held up










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Chocolate Chip Cookie is really good. Red Hots Candy on the cold draw, now cookie dough, brown sugar, butter..milk chocolate. 
Pairing it with Jamaican Coffee with a splash of Bourbon ( ok a slug...maybe a dump  )
EZ appears courtesy of @JtAv8tor, Mr Hicks suits supplied by Global Tent Swatches...









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Hickorynut said:


>


:hail:


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Jamais Vu


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Masquerade is definitely a top 5 EZ for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Revolver with a year's rest.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> Blending Session with a cracked foot. Home made glue held up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for glue?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

cracker1397 said:


> Masquerade is definitely a top 5 EZ for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear - Haven't opened my pack yet.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

How about a Stick of BUTTER to kick off the day?























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

6 Anniversary and Coffee


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

EZ FHK









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> What did you use for glue?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Fruit pectin and water. The pectin burns kinda funny, but I did layer it on pretty thick. Wanted to make sure it worked otherwise no point.

Tempted to dig the Blending Session out that required major surgery and see how it smokes. It's an ugly SOB


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Blending Session & and a great domestic Oktoberfest. The last connie BS I had, I didn't care for. This one is great. Intensely creamy, almond, white pepper, butter and a slight kiss of citrus










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Serpiente with a nice shed that was in the middle of the floor of the cabin at deer camp (gun opening today). Good thing I sleep in my nicely sealed up camper.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
This thing is delicious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> Courtesy of @*JtAv8tor*
> This thing is delicious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easily in my top 5 zions


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Easily in my top 5 zions


It just jumped up into my top 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I have by no means had all the EZ's but this isnt one of the EZ's i love, bit of a Meh for me


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Easily in my top 5 zions


Agreed, I'm all in on the next Raven release.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Agreed, I'm all in on the next Raven release.


Yep. I wish Ida gotten 20 of em. I wanted one so badly today, but with 3 left, I had to swat my own damned hand. I have to say though, the last third of this Serpiente has me VERY pleasantly surprised. Nubbing this sucker.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Following up the serpiente with a Makin Bacon. Tight draw, but great flavor. Wrapper is cracking like rice crispies but burn is impecable.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The Raven was the EZ that made me a believer. I'm with @Westside Threat all in on the next release. Ordered a 20 pack a blending sessions yesterday.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Its going to be a battle for Ravens 'cause they're tops for me too!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

EZ Blessed Leaf courtesy of @JtAv8tor ......









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Original Exs


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf courtesy of @JtAv8tor ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that Blessed Leaf Hick? I picked up one in a box pass recently.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Soooooo good!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> How's that Blessed Leaf Hick? I picked up one in a box pass recently.


I've not had more than one of each. They've all been very tasty....I'd put them right behind Masquerade...

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> EZ Blessed Leaf courtesy of @JtAv8tor ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed !

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Serpiente Saturday


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Last months "cigar of the month" - dont know the name, dont eve recall a description, so I figured "what the heck?







"

Here's what she looks like undressed - mildly boxed pressed beauty.









We'll see how it goes!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Last months "cigar of the month" - dont know the name, dont eve recall a description, so I figured "what the heck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was called the Tiffany.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Chocolate brownie and Eden & Oak bourbon. Cigar soon unravelled after this 😞


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Gawd what a day. Finally a smoke, namely an old fashioned donut. Had to help bury a good friend's dog, rush to get to an appointment for family pictures with the baby. In the rush my wife blew out her left knee with a loud pop, and finally just got home, only to have to clean the house solo tonight as my parents are coming tomorrow. Ermagherd.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rounding out this EZ Saturday with a Cfed Beer Pong from @Dran
This is one wicked stick. Like smoking a dark, creamy beer. I love it.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I'd figure I join you gentleman on this EZ Saturday. Let's see if this sticks enlightens me a lil more than the House Blend.
EZ Eminence courtesy of a great brother @akpreacherplayz thanks my friend








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Red Army Men


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Not what Im smoking right now, but the purchase I just received.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mexican Hot Chocolate courtesy of @*Hickorynut* Glad I ordered a 5er after you gifted me this one. This thing has started off GREAT! And has a better draw than most EZs


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

EZ working weekend courtesy of @greasemonger...

2nd Ammendment and IBCC Cast Iron









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

My Cigar Gently Weeps 
Generously given to me by @Olecharlie

This one ranks up there as far as EZs go. Very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> My Cigar Gently Weeps
> Generously given to me by @Olecharlie
> 
> This one ranks up there as far as EZs go. Very good
> ...


I think so as well. I find EZ to be pretty hit or miss, but these nail it for me.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I think so as well. I find EZ to be pretty hit or miss, but these nail it for me.


What's the flavor profile? Haven't had one


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> What's the flavor profile? Haven't had one


If you've had the 2nd amendment, its got a profile that's close. Like a 2A on steroids. More complex with more hay and barnyard notes, but still smooth and chocolatey. I am pretty sure I have your address if you'd like to try one.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

cracker1397 said:


> My Cigar Gently Weeps
> Generously given to me by @Olecharlie
> 
> This one ranks up there as far as EZs go. Very good
> ...


How did you like that pre-light smell? That's one good Barnyard stick. Glad you enjoyed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> I think so as well. I find EZ to be pretty hit or miss, but these nail it for me.


Me too Tyson, I am not blown away with EZ, several at a premium price point have disappointed me. I'm safer with BLT, Fuente, Nub, Liga and several others that are great smokes and cheaper. This one is a good EZ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> How did you like that pre-light smell? That's one good Barnyard stick. Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed everything but the last third and that's because my stupid butt dropped it in the hot tub. I was so mad. Great cigar I'm sure the last third was going to be even better than the first two. Thanks again for the great smoke. I wish there were still some for sale. I would snag a 5 pack for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

EZ Old Fashioned Donut 🍩


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Joining @Archun with an EZ OFD...I have mixed feelings about this one.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Joining @Archun with an EZ OFD...I have mixed feelings about this one.


Is dud in that feeling?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Is dud in that feeling?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


If I had more than just this one, the rest would be bombed out.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> If I had more than just this one, the rest would be bombed out.


Ya I'm with ya....great company but no one can bat 100%

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PuffnDraw (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally, a cigar suitable for my pallet. The Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark. Also what I plan to smoke in the next upcoming weeks.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knuckles Red


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Knuckles Red


How was it? Curious if it had more kick the the last release of the knuckles

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

PuffnDraw said:


> Finally, a cigar suitable for my pallet. The Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Eye of the Shark. Also what I plan to smoke in the next upcoming weeks.


Wrong thread and wrong stick....someday you'll move on from the AF sticks.....dog rockets 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PuffnDraw (Nov 12, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Wrong thread and wrong stick....someday you'll move on from the AF sticks.....dog rockets
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Woops. Just realized this is an EZ only thread. :smile2:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

it's all good buddy!


PuffnDraw said:


> Woops. Just realized this is an EZ only thread. :smile2:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> How was it? Curious if it had more kick the the last release of the knuckles
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


First off the Rosado is awesome and I'm a big Aganorsa fan. Through the nose its amazing. A bit of a wavy burn, but it reminds me of a toro version of the warped Lirio Rojo. I've had the Black, never the older releases, but to me this one beats the Black. This is my first of the 5er, and I'm definitely already regretting not getting at least 10. Note: I just caught a foot aroma while typing.....droooool lol. If someone at a lounge was smoking this I'd perk up like a puppy lmao.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh my these are good! Thanks @BKurt now I gotta try and get my hands on more of these somehow!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

TexaSmoke said:


> Joining @Archun with an EZ OFD...I have mixed feelings about this one.


I do like this one, but I guess its a morning with coffee cigar. Its sweet and creamy, but not complex, very single-dimensional IMHO.
I have several and will smoke 'em all!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Let's kickstart this Sat!










Masquerade for the drive to my buddies to help replace a radiator

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Third Dimension. Really digging this guy so far with a cup of some sort of "chocolate exstasy" coffee my wife bought.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

My first lesson, never buy just one five pack.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

BobP said:


> My first lesson, never buy just one five pack.


Lol....truer words have never been spoke

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

A rare attempt at E Saturday thanks to @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

EZ Brass Knuckles Red









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

It's that time...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> It's that time...


Still got a couple of them I. The humidor, betting this coming week will be this years release 

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

All that masquerade talk got me craving one...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Still got a couple of them I. The humidor, betting this coming week will be this years release
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Exactly why I'm smoking it now...so I have a comparison for the new releases. 
This one had a tight draw, but after a few pulls of the Modus II, it was smoking fine.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

#EZdoesit


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

WMCGW


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Can't read the band for more than the Ezra Zion.










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

kacey said:


> Can't read the band for more than the Ezra Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a House Blend

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> That's a House Blend
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thank you Preacher.


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

My goal for next year is to crash this ez party on a regular basis! They just look sooooo tasty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you to the preacher @akpreacherplayz
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Got my ez going late last night. Gonna need another one when I get home for sure!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

What happens if I dont smoke an EZ on Saturday......I sho' nuff ain't gonna find out...

EZ All my Exes courtesy of @greasemonger with Kona...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Space Cadet kinda night


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken & Waffles Saturday


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ninjabread Man!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

CFed Naughty List


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ninjabread Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you made it longer than I did, I lasted an entire 3 days before I gave in to temptation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

EZ Brownie after a few months rest. Better than the first one I had fresh off the truck.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Jankjr said:


> EZ Brownie after a few months rest. Better than the first one I had fresh off the truck.


Wait - these can get better? :blownaway:

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

This EZ Saturday evening is brought to you by @JtAv8tor! Thanks for this Raven Napenthe!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> This EZ Saturday evening is brought to you by @JtAv8tor! Thanks for this Raven Napenthe!


YUM! I don't even want to know what you had to do for him to give one of those up!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> YUM! I don't even want to know what you had to do for him to give one of those up!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I made the mistake of asking if he knew where I could buy a few Warped Moon Gardens to try. Big....mistake....(ish).... lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Wait - these can get better? :blownaway:
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


May just have been my mood because I love the Christmas holiday but it just seemed a bit smoother and the flavors more pronounced. Definitely and great change of pace smoke foe me!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

The EZ Blending Session I just had was one of the best sticks I've ever smoked. Just when I wanna write EZ off as trendy and overpriced, they do something like this. Round and round we go.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> The EZ Blending Session I just had was one of the best sticks I've ever smoked. Just when I wanna write EZ off as trendy and overpriced, they do something like this. Round and round we go.


I smoke more of the blending sessions than their limited stuff. And most the time I can figure out which is which in comparison.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I smoke more of the blending sessions than their limited stuff. And most the time I can figure out which is which in comparison.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


I can sometimes tell by the look, but this one looked like a standard toro with a light wrapped. Could have been lots of things and, whatever it was, I'd never had it. Darn good, though.

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Getting mine in early
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Daughters first nap in toddler bed....I deserve a celebration cigar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Cheers @kacey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Sawed off shotgun from the eastern pass.







Just realized that the tv we got my daughter for Christmas is the exact same size as my back porch smoking table lol. This is going to make next football season so much EZer.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

This one has been hanging out in my cooler too long!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Olecharlie....I concur! Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
















Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> @Olecharlie....I concur! Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one right there is possibly the best EZ smoke I've had!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> That one right there is possibly the best EZ smoke I've had!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


He ain't lyin!....blistered fingers.....happy blistered fingers, and then the Modus.....Nirvana!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wonderful, but sadly my last one.:crying:


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> This one has been hanging out in my cooler too long!


Thats a good one!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Chicken & Waffles with a ten year old beer. I don't remember this cigar being this good, perhaps the time down has helped.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

White Wine
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Never Dead. This is in my overall top 5 for sure. Just like the Masquerade, when it gets past the shaggy foot it gets amazing. Combined with Porter, flawless draw and burn, makes for a great experience.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Never Dead. This is in my overall top 5 for sure. Just like the Masquerade, when it gets past the shaggy foot it gets amazing. Combined with Porter, flawless draw and burn, makes for a great experience.


Definitely top 5.....I'm down to my last one and can't bring myself to smoke it...I don't think I could deal with knowing I have no more!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Mmmm can’t wait to get home now, got a blending session that smells amazing. Has hanging out for a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Definitely top 5.....I'm down to my last one and can't bring myself to smoke it...I don't think I could deal with knowing I have no more!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


They don't make em like they used to. After this I have 3 left, but playing Mr. Mom the last 3 days, I needed this in my life.


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Had a 6 pack sent out for Christmas, and an ez blending session. Wife stole my table so I'm forced to improvise.
Good way to ring in my 100th post!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Fhk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

A little Jamais Vu action, courtesy of @bobbya08. My first EZ, and I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HumphreysGhost (Dec 21, 2018)

Surprisingly warm day
Calls for some Fried Chicken


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

From the soon to be PNW lounge @kacey s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

All my Ex's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Chris and pregame.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Milk Chocolate from Holiday exchange @Ewood. A nice one indeed! Thanks Brother E!


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Milk Chocolate from Holiday exchange @Ewood. A nice one indeed! Thanks Brother E!
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=236246&stc=1&d=1546722693


Great minds think alike! I'm smoking that today for the Texans game!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ewood said:


> Great minds think alike! I'm smoking that today for the Texans game!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Watson and Hopkins!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

My last Raven
Nevermore


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

EZ milk chocolate like @Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Blending sessions. Last few I have smoked have been great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Blending Sesh


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

6th anni


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> 6th anni


Oh and the stickers, oh yeah!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

From Saturday

EZ Ezra & Co










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

During my last EZ purchase I made the comment that I enjoyed their stickers.. And 4 days after I received the 10er of Knife Fight I received this...

Thank You Chris and Kyle. You ROCK!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Those guys rock

Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

This blending session from @greasemonger looks awfully familiar....its the least I could do since I raided his stash of natural exes....
















Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> This blending session from @*greasemonger* looks awfully familiar....its the least I could do since I raided his stash of natural exes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol its a big stash. There's more you didn't find. I spent an hour digging through ALL of their back stock recently. Drove those guys crazy with boxes all over the floor, but I put them back neater than they were.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

All my Ex's on EZ Saturday. I've had these now since October, didn't think much ROTT but beginning to see what all the EZ fuss is about. Like it!! Knife Fight still sleeping










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Blending Sessions and Pluff Mud Porter by Holy City Brewing


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Pecan pie for desert!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Is it Saturday? These things are definitely top 3!

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Original Exe's....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Fighting for today!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

God these are good









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> God these are good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deep Fried Turkey? Think I got that in the last COTM shipment


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Deep Fried Turkey? Think I got that in the last COTM shipment


I believe so bud..

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Speaking of the last COTM shipment, did you guys get a Tantrum Edicion Limitada? Mine is dated from 2012 on the band.


----------



## Jake3821 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nutty and earthy. Excellent smoke listed on Cigar Aficionados top 25 list for 2018.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

More Cowbell courtesy of @*Hickorynut* paired with a bucket of Costa Rican. Thanks brother, this thing is good. Hope they re-release these but considering the age of the baccy I doubt they will. Very much needed this morning.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Whipped Cream.....mmmmmm......


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Blending Session courtesy of @TexaSmoke! Nice


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Eminence on a rainy Saturday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Rainy is right. Masquerade watching the drops










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Jake3821 said:


> Nutty and earthy. Excellent smoke listed on Cigar Aficionados top 25 list for 2018.
> 
> View attachment 237784


We don't care in this thread about dog rockets! Lmao......lol...wrong thread bro

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

EZ Masquerade









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Lucille coffee with EZ snowman for breakfast.

Wish I had bought more of these, great breakfast stick.

Sorry I don't think I'm supposed to post a pic yet as I'm fresh fish.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Lucille coffee with EZ snowman for breakfast.
> 
> Wish I had bought more of these, great breakfast stick.
> 
> Sorry I don't think I'm supposed to post a pic yet as I'm fresh fish.


You can post pics on day 1 here. I thought the snowman was not a production stick, but was instead a ccotm exclusive.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

It was a COTM, I usually get a 10 pack. I also caught one in my latest blending sessions. Down to my last one now 😞

Thanks for the heads up on the pics.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Knife Fight & Monkey Shoulder
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Knife Fight & Monkey Shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think? I love them, just on the big side is my only con....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> What did you think? I love them, just on the big side is my only con....
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


EXACTLY! Great Profile, just delicious! But man it's a log!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Clever....so good. Thanks for the opportunity, @bobbya08


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Clever....so good. Thanks for the opportunity, @Bobba08


Ya those are in the TOP shelf for sure!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> EZ Masquerade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day I'll get my hands on one of those! Lots of hype on that stick...


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> One day I'll get my hands on one of those! Lots of hype on that stick...


Ya I never bought into those but it seems like a lot of cats enjoyed them.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Shotgun for the UFC fights....and watching my boy fight his way through a rubics cub









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

One of the Blessed Leaf


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cleaver > Masquerade


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Cleaver > Masquerade


Good to know...... 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Cleaver > Masquerade


Amen.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Yum









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

EZ root beer float


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> EZ root beer float


How is it? I suppose it has some sweetness, do you get any sasprilla flavors?


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Dont get me wrong, Masquerade is good. But its on the sweeter side of EZ cigars which isn’t where I lean. I know a lot of you guys like the dessert blends (which this isn’t but the sweetness is close). I certainly enjoyed it, would smoke again...but doesn’t make the top of the list for me. 

Cleaver is just in another class, for the profile Im looking for. I am interested to hear about the latest Gingerbread man release once someone receives theirs.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Dont get me wrong, Masquerade is good. But its on the sweeter side of EZ cigars which isn't where I lean. I know a lot of you guys like the dessert blends (which this isn't but the sweetness is close). I certainly enjoyed it, would smoke again...but doesn't make the top of the list for me.
> 
> Cleaver is just in another class, for the profile Im looking for. I am interested to hear about the latest Gingerbread man release once someone receives theirs.


The Cleaver I smoked last night was my first and, sadly, my only. It was a phenomenal cigar. One of the best EZ offerings I've tried.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

How is it? I suppose it has some sweetness, do you get any sasprilla flavors?[/QUOTE]

I got some nice root beer like flavors and spice, this is definitely on the lighter side for EZ.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Punkin Pie this morning


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Punkin' Pie this morning


Nice one!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Having dessert first is going to ruin my appetite.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Having dessert first is going to ruin my appetite.


I doubt it, but it'd be worth it 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

House Blend.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

2 EZ's in the same day a record for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I couldn't resist ROTT. Gonna burn my fingers soon!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knife fight to celebrate finally pissing off my deer lease president enough to kick me out of the club LMAO!!!! Hey @Hickorynut let me know if you need to fire a groundskeeper or two next year lol.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Knife fight to celebrate finally pissing off my deer lease president enough to kick me out of the club LMAO!!!! Hey @Hickorynut let me know if you need to fire a groundskeeper or two next year lol.


Well way to go!!! Lol

I'm getting in on this EZ Saturday 

















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Knife fight to celebrate finally pissing off my deer lease president enough to kick me out of the club LMAO!!!! Hey @Hickorynut let me know if you need to fire a groundskeeper or two next year lol.


That will teach him To mess with a knife fighting cigar smoker!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

EZ FHK









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Breakfast with Lucille and a root beer float.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

A nice Chocolate Chip Cookie to gin with my coffee this morning.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Dessert for breakfast!?? Why not, I'm grown now

Chocolate brownie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

...


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> A nice Chocolate Chip Cookie to gin with my coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm buying a 10 pack next time those are released. Perfect morning, coffee, and smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

This has been a great smoke. Wish I had more. That's the problem with limited release

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Getting in on this EZ Saturday!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Broke mah 4 week rule for this steampunk maduro. Wouldn't have mattered though, these things seem like they may need a lot more rest than a month.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Broke mah 4 week rule for this steampunk maduro. Wouldn't have mattered though, these things seem like they may need a lot more rest than a month.


Maybe my palate isn't as refined, but I had one of mine and it was pretty good! How much time are you thinking?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 2: Interesting tasting smoke, very good but unexpected!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Round 2: Interesting tasting smoke, very good but unexpected![/QUOTE]

Great smoke, but not sure it's an EZ


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Ya what is he thinking! must be some adult beverages also!


Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Round 2: Interesting tasting smoke, very good but unexpected!


Great smoke, but not sure it's an EZ[/QUOTE]


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Maybe my palate isn't as refined, but I had one of mine and it was pretty good! How much time are you thinking?


It wasnt bad, but had some harsh spots in the first half. I'll probly revisit in a few months or so. Maybe let some of the spicy become more of the creamy they claim is there.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Another rainy Saturday.
Jamais Vu primera









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

What day is it?









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

got14u said:


> what day is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pump dayyyyyyy! Woooot whoooot


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

EZ & Co 2019. Just couldnt wait any longer to unwrap one of these pastel mysteries. So far its very good and I regret not buying more.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Blessed leaf

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> EZ & Co 2019. Just couldnt wait any longer to unwrap one of these pastel mysteries. So far its very good and I regret not buying more.


They look a bit light. I may know where some are....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> They look a bit light. I may know where some are....lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


You should hang on to them, with your transition to connies beginning and all. It is light, but its a good stick.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> You should hang on to them, with your transition to connies beginning and all. It is light, but its a good stick.


Lol...ya I'm gonna have to try one before I really decide. If they are anything like the Winters Ale I'm keeping them 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Man, I jumped the gun and had a ninjabread man yesterday. They are super nice after some rest! 


Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

EZ Deep Fried Turkey









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I see why these are a popular blend of theirs!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Chocolate Brownie. Like smoking a Hershey's Dark paired with a good stout.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Chocolate Brownie. Like smoking a Hershey's Dark paired with a good stout.


Amen Brother - I paired them the exact same way and it was a match made in heaven.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Masquerade to celebrate finishing up my yardwork before noon. Really enjoying this single from the C&COTM. Going to have to dig out the fiver I bought last year.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Oops - Double Tap


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Milk and cookies, this may be my favorite EZ blend.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Pecan pie from last night.


----------



## Bigal7373 (Mar 3, 2019)

LeatherNeck said:


> I know it's still a little early in the week as I'm posting this thread, but as I was reading through the daily cigar spotlights, I came to realize that Saturday is the only day of the week that doesn't have a spotlighted cigar. Sure, the name doesn't align with the normal way we've been calling attention to our favorite smokes, but who doesn't want an "EZ Saturday" after the long hard work week? I do realize that most of the yard work and honey-do's are done on this day, but once they're done what better way to kick back and relax afterwards than doing so with one of the most sought after boutiques on this forum!
> 
> For any of you noobs who aren't aware or us FOGs who have lost track, here's the daily cigar spotlight list:
> 
> ...


Ok...so what is a good EZ that I should start with?


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> Pecan pie from last night.
> View attachment 241162


Pic didn't load but what a damn good stick....you got any you want to sell? Lol.....I'll buy everybody's!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Bigal7373 said:


> Ok...so what is a good EZ that I should start with?


Neverdead, pecan pie, knuckle sandwich, Makin bacon peppered, cleaver, knife fight, OG brass knuckles.....if you like the lighter stuff then winter ale is one I'm impressed with....

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

You know, Blending Sessions are so inconsistent...but I guess that's the point. You never know what you are going to get, a hit or a miss.

Well this one is killing it. Balanced flavors, razor burn line. The tug is perfect so the RG doesn't bother me. What a great use of five bucks.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Damn good









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I still haven’t broken into my knife fight yet, looking forward to it.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I still haven't broken into my knife fight yet, looking forward to it.


Big smoke bud!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I still haven't broken into my knife fight yet, looking forward to it.


The last half is pretty impressive!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Damn good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran out of cigs friday and stuffed a bunch from my old stash, but I cant for the life of me find my old plastic packs. Smoking one now and forgot how much smoother these are.

The knife fight is good too...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Bigal7373 said:


> Ok...so what is a good EZ that I should start with?


Any of them that you can get your hands on IMHO. Most of what I've had from them are excellent and unfortunately no longer available (with the exception of their regular production), but pick up what you can find and give them a try.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Naughty Bits Blue for breakfast with a cup 'o Naughty Bits Blue.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hot Cocoa with Costa Rican and a Guiness


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

No idea. 







Put a Cork in it?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> No idea.
> 
> View attachment 241748
> 
> ...


I think it's called the white wine.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I finally smoked one of these. Very good construction and burn, very smooth tobacco, decent flavor, not much vitamin N.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Masquerade courtsey of my TX friend T, @@TexaSmoke, good smoke!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I think it's called the white wine.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

No clue. Smaller than a fortune cookie but EZ, "needs more cowbell" but has a band unlike cfed. Likely unobtanium courtesy of @mrolland5500


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Round 2 EZ and co.
View attachment 241798


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> I know it's still a little early in the week as I'm posting this thread, but as I was reading through the daily cigar spotlights, I came to realize that Saturday is the only day of the week that doesn't have a spotlighted cigar. Sure, the name doesn't align with the normal way we've been calling attention to our favorite smokes, but who doesn't want an "EZ Saturday" after the long hard work week? I do realize that most of the yard work and honey-do's are done on this day, but once they're done what better way to kick back and relax afterwards than doing so with one of the most sought after boutiques on this forum!
> 
> For any of you noobs who aren't aware or us FOGs who have lost track, here's the daily cigar spotlight list:
> 
> ...


This man is a genius. That is all.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Damn good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a bit leery with the RG, but those are damn good sticks.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Naughty Bits Blue for breakfast with a cup 'o Naughty Bits Blue.
> View attachment 241720


That coffee is so delicious!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> No idea.
> View attachment 241748
> 
> Put a Cork in it?





TexaSmoke said:


> I think it's called the white wine.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


That is correct. COTM many months ago. I finally smoked mine and it was 'meh'.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> That is correct. COTM many months ago. I finally smoked mine and it was 'meh'.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I agree. It was pretty meh.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> No clue. Smaller than a fortune cookie but EZ, "needs more cowbell" but has a band unlike cfed. Likely unobtanium courtesy of @mrolland5500


That sure looks like fortune cookie. Perhaps a reissue in another size?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I was a bit leery with the RG, but those are damn good sticks.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Definitely on the big side for me, but a really good smoke.

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok, back to pics...
Yesterday's: technically a Cfed and too light for my tastes. Might file these in the breakfast category.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> That sure looks like fortune cookie. Perhaps a reissue in another size?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Yep it was an early release fortune cookie. They confirned it on IG. It got really spicy at the end.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I agree. It was pretty meh.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


The idea is you are supposed to pair with white wine or champagne. Stand alone its boring as hell.

In all honesty, even paired with wine its meh. But I still have one remaining that I plan on pairing with bubbly this summer.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> The idea is you are supposed to pair with white wine or champagne. Stand alone its boring as hell.
> 
> In all honesty, even paired with wine its meh. But I still have one remaining that I plan on pairing with bubbly this summer.


I actually did pair it with a Riesling. It wasn't the best wine pairing, but the cigar just had a strange flavor. Not terrible, but not something I'd pay to experience again.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I actually did pair it with a Riesling. It wasn't the best wine pairing, but the cigar just had a strange flavor. Not terrible, but not something I'd pay to experience again.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I'd agree with that. I appreciate them taking a shot at it though.

Pairing cigars with champagne is no joke, its not as easy as it should be. I think its the acidity. Been meaning to make a post about pairing cigars and champagne.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> I'd agree with that. I appreciate them taking a shot at it though.
> 
> Pairing cigars with champagne is no joke, its not as easy as it should be. I think its the acidity. Been meaning to make a post about pairing cigars and champagne.


It was a fun experience and worth a shot. I feel like Scotch is hard to pair with a stick. Between the smokiness and the salinity, I seem to always have my stick overpowered by my scotch. Bourbon is much more forgiving, so it usually gets the nod.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I didn't get to participate yesterday 
. First time with one of these. Gotta thank @TexaSmoke for this one. Is this an original or a red?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> I didn't get to participate yesterday
> . First time with one of these. Gotta thank @TexaSmoke for this one. Is this an original or a red?


Neither if I remember correctly. I think it's a black.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> It was a fun experience and worth a shot. I feel like Scotch is hard to pair with a stick. Between the smokiness and the salinity, I seem to always have my stick overpowered by my scotch. Bourbon is much more forgiving, so it usually gets the nod.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I've read many articles about pairing peaty scotch with cigars and literally tried their suggested pairings. IMHO there is no pairing for peaty scotches and cigars. It's a lot like seafood and cheese....you can find cheats but nothing fits well. Scotch, without peat, can pair easily. I haven't found a good pairing for peat yet.

Tolerable, yes. Magical, not even close.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> I've read many articles about pairing peaty scotch with cigars and literally tried their suggested pairings. IMHO there is no pairing for peaty scotches and cigars. It's a lot like seafood and cheese....you can find cheats but nothing fits well. Scotch, without peat, can pair easily. I haven't found a good pairing for peat yet.
> 
> Tolerable, yes. Magical, not even close.


Amen

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Neither if I remember correctly. I think it's a black.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Ah! I see!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

While My Cigar Gently Weeps


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

EZ/Nomad waffle cone.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

mich_smoker said:


> ez/nomad waffle cone.
> View attachment 242358


drooolllllllllllllll !!!!!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> While My Cigar Gently Weeps


I hope UG puts those out again!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

EZ/Nomad game over. Been waiting to try these.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't smoke many EZ cigars but this FHK was great. From the Privada Club several months ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Exes Natural....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

EZ Knife Fight. Glad I got these to try. Should have gotten more then a 10er.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I've read many articles about pairing peaty scotch with cigars and literally tried their suggested pairings. IMHO there is no pairing for peaty scotches and cigars. It's a lot like seafood and cheese....you can find cheats but nothing fits well. Scotch, without peat, can pair easily. I haven't found a good pairing for peat yet.
> 
> Tolerable, yes. Magical, not even close.


Scotch without peat is whiskey....lmao

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

haegejc said:


> EZ Knife Fight. Glad I got these to try. Should have gotten more then a 10er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not alone!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Tiger Kitty Soft Paws - nothing more than a better rolled whipped cream, imo.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

An older Eminence as part of a screw up on an order from cfed. I think there is some truth to EZ rushing their LE releases. The construction and overall profile of this is very nice. Not to say that that I dont buy as many new ones as I can afford, but having some several years old highlights the differences. Yes, age is a factor, and I plan to continue to have a rested stash of EZs moving forward, but for sticks that claim to have 5-10yr aged leaf, they really should'nt need much time. I'd prefer THIS (or a variant) every few months, rather than the guessing game. As for profit? I know I'd buy more volume if possible if that were the case


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Still Saturday right?









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

All My Xs


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm no metallurgist, but there's crud on the back of this last years band. I've got a handful more and no, I'm not sending them to you.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> I'm no metallurgist, but there's crud on the back of this last years band. I've got a handful more and no, I'm not sending them to you.
> 
> View attachment 243720
> 
> ...


Even the band is covered in plume!

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

^^^yikes!^^^

Oak and Eden for me. This is much better with rest.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Rondo said:


> I'm no metallurgist, but there's crud on the back of this last years band. I've got a handful more and no, I'm not sending them to you.
> 
> View attachment 243720
> 
> ...


Is that a knuckle samich?


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Bees knees, not sure which one.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mich_smoker said:


> Is that a knuckle samich?


No, Brother. 
Original knucks from 2016. 
The sammiches had silver colored bands.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Even the band is covered in plume!
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Post of the day!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> No, Brother.
> Original knucks from 2016.
> The sammiches had silver colored bands.


I still have an unopened pack- scared to look now.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning Smoke - Creme Brulee









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knuckles XQ. The others in the pack will sleep a good while longer. Its good, but needs some edge knocked off.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Those are good with rest, may have to break my No more EZ purchases if the comes back around. Only had one but I still remember it.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> ^^^yikes!^^^
> 
> Oak and Eden for me. This is much better with rest.


These are super under rated.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Tantrum


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Miserable day in Southern California. Corsendonk and EZ Blessed Leaf Pesach










Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> Miserable day in Southern California. Corsendonk and EZ Blessed Leaf Pesach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dreadful.. I honestly don't know HOW you do it.. poor bastage... lol


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Looks dreadful.. I honestly don't know HOW you do it.. poor bastage... lol


Thank you for your support in these difficult times. I'm doing my best to rally, hoping Las Calveras 2015 and Alesmith can lead me through the pain












Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Westside Threat said:


> Thank you for your support in these difficult times. I'm doing my best to rally, hoping Las Calveras 2015 and Alesmith can lead me through the pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough it out brother, thoughts and prayers, stiff upper lip, and all that stuff... lol


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Miserable day in Southern California. Corsendonk and EZ Blessed Leaf Pesach
> 
> Sent from the Westside


You dirty rat. Jealous!

Around here today it is not conducive to outdoor cigar smoking, but I still have to be thankful of my little spot in the cosmos, it still is pretty.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> I'm no metallurgist, but there's crud on the back of this last years band. I've got a handful more and no, I'm not sending them to you.
> 
> View attachment 243720
> 
> ...


I better check mine out. I never seen plume in person! :0

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> You dirty rat. Jealous!
> 
> Around here today it is not conducive to outdoor cigar smoking, but I still have to be thankful of my little spot in the cosmos, it still is pretty.


When you pay your property tax, remember me. I'll be the guy crying in the corner


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Literally waited all day to smoke this.

Milk and Sugar Cookie. Wow so far so good
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Tantrum
> 
> View attachment 244526


I also had an EZ Tantrum.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Looks dreadful.. I honestly don't know HOW you do it.. poor bastage... lol


One of my Favorite Beers... Never had their cheese though.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

This cigar enbodies the type of EZ cigars I like to smoke. Strong, dry and austere. The dessert line isn't for me, but this is.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Blessed leaf 1611


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Tantrum & Alesmith Decadence, both from 2014










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Was all excited to fire this chocolate brownie up.








20 min reaming it with a poker and 2 cuts with no joy. Won't draw at all.&#128545;&#128545;&#128545; I hate tossing a $ stick.








Grabbed a chocolate bar instead and it is treating me right! Perfect draw, great flavors.
Paired with some Jamaican rum cream.


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

Getting this EZ Saturday started early this morning!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

EZ Eminence while on break from gardening.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't know what this is, but I'm going to take a break from pruning and set it on fire.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

From earlier today. EZ All My Ex's. First EZ I purchased the week I joined Puff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know what this is, but I'm going to take a break from pruning and set it on fire.


That was a monthly exclusive cigar in the CCOTM sometime last year.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know what this is, but I'm going to take a break from pruning and set it on fire.


Patient zero


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Rookie cards 2019


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

White Wine & Champagne

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Westside Threat said:


> White Wine & Champagne
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Somewhere in the background, I hear Robin Leach.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> Patient zero


Thanks


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Blending session...quite strong full bodied full flavored stick.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Raven


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

greasemonger said:


> Raven


Quite the view there standing on the beach. Enjoy!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Round 2 sledgehammer.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Raven


Hell of a picture!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Somewhere in the background, I hear Robin Leach.


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Slow day for Ezra I suppose. Sawed Off I got ready to burn earlier, then got side tracked. It dies by fire currently


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Tantrum








My first was about 8 weeks ago. Still not impressed. Maybe they were cheap (for EZ).


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BL Pesach. I personally enjoy this one. Medium body with an afternoon coffee while the wife and kid take naps.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't know. I'm just going to light it up. Y'all help me out here.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Tantrum
> 
> View attachment 247254
> 
> My first was about 8 weeks ago. Still not impressed. Maybe they were cheap (for EZ).


That's the cheap stuff


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

first Ez Saturday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know. I'm just going to light it up. Y'all help me out here.


Maybe 3rd Dimension?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Maybe 3rd Dimension?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Affirmative


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Exs Habano


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Had this sawed off shotgun on Saturday- its loaded with Pepper Buckshot!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't know. I'm just going to light it up. Y'all help me out here.





akpreacherplayz said:


> Maybe 3rd Dimension?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy





greasemonger said:


> Affirmative


Yep! You're supposed to smoke those while wearing the old Blue-Red 3D Glasses

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rookie Cards 2


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Blessed leaf after work


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Unique Blending Session










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Second Ammendment. Probably be my first and last. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

2014 Character 
Thanks @Bobbya


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sawed-Off Shotgun Maduro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Green army men! Tasty fella!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

No Surrender in memoriam


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

It was either this or the Masquerade. I'm just not ready to smoke that one yet


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fortune Cookie 
Much better with age than the first.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

EZ while I'm playing mechanic....and trying to watch these UFC fights

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Painting sucks, I quit! Time for some Bourbon and a gar.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a F☆CK of a day...
Reached deep for an OG Cleaver showing patina









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Had a pretty rough day too @SoCal Gunner

Settling down with this new school Cleaver from @Humphrey's Ghost
The smoke from the foot smells terrible, but the stick tastes pretty good. Gonna let the other ones sit a long while, but since Mark was so generous I get to burn one for science.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

OG cleaver! You guys got me feening for one!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derick310 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello guys, first time posting. Saw those OG Cleaver, I gotta try those!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Oh those sneakers say your tryin!...lol... you would definitely be in the BLTC group!


derick310 said:


> Hello guys, first time posting. Saw those OG Cleaver, I gotta try those!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> Had a pretty rough day too @SoCal Gunner
> 
> Settling down with this new school Cleaver from @Humphrey's Ghost
> The smoke from the foot smells terrible, but the stick tastes pretty good. Gonna let the other ones sit a long while, but since Mark was so generous I get to burn one for science.
> ...


I've yet.to break one of those out - how did it compare to the original?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I've yet.to break one of those out - how did it compare to the original?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Started a little weak, but was very reminiscent of the original about halfway through.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Started a little weak, but was very reminiscent of the original about halfway through.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Really, maybe I should light up a new one! I just found some. I thought I didn't buy them, but I did! Kinda stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Really, maybe I should light up a new one! I just found some. I thought I didn't buy them, but I did! Kinda stoked!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...waiting...

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Oh those sneakers say your tryin!...lol... you would definitely be in the BLTC group!


I'll hold opinions on the sneakers, but that 6K is an admirable choice... Granted, I also prefer BLTC over EZ... 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I'll hold opinions on the sneakers, but that 6K is an admirable choice... Granted, I also prefer BLTC over EZ...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Well then your good to go bud. James Brown of BLTC has a gigantic shoe collection...always posting pics of his damn shoes....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

GOT14U said:


> Well then your good to go bud. James Brown of BLTC has a gigantic shoe collection...always posting pics of his damn shoes....lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those specific shoes might need some help... And at this point I probably own more pairs of boots than shoes. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## derick310 (Jun 2, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Those specific shoes might need some help... And at this point I probably own more pairs of boots than shoes.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Enough with the shoes lol. It's a $100 shoes. I chose cigars over a damn sneakers all day.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

derick310 said:


> Enough with the shoes lol. It's a $100 shoes. I chose cigars over a damn sneakers all day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Cigars are always a better choice when it comes to spending money! Or at least that's what I tell myself most of the time. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Hell my kids don’t even have shoes because I keep finding more cigars to buy.... 


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## derick310 (Jun 2, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Cigars are always a better choice when it comes to spending money! Or at least that's what I tell myself most of the time.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I agree!! Just filled up my humidor, great deals from Cigars International this past few days.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

EZ FHK Another hot day expected in Houston today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

EZ Whiskey Liquid courage









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

kacey said:


> EZ Whiskey Liquid courage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was it?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

EZ No Surrender, thanks @blackrabbit









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Pretty good had some issues around the middle of the cigar then it started to burn wonky but all in all not bad.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

kacey said:


> Pretty good had some issues around the middle of the cigar then it started to burn wonky but all in all not bad.


Maybe I'll let mine sit for a bit longer

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

EZ & Co


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Special Release "elysian fields' EZ courtesy of @GOT14U.

I've already lit it up and its fantastic!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Maybe I'll let mine sit for a bit longer
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I think that EZ is having quality issues.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Participating!

This has a wide open draw with the V cut.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fortune Cookie 
These really sweetened up with time.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Let me know if this is too "Risque" for the board - Ha!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

EZ Saturday it is, almost hoping I don't like it since it's my one and only chocolate bar









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks to whoever sent me this Blessed Leaf sandpaper


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Wildman9907 said:


> EZ Saturday it is, almost hoping I don't like it since it's my one and only chocolate bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good stick for sure. it is no Pecan Pie so not to upset I only had one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I don't have any boutique smokes currently, but I will be having a couple of my favourite smokes tomorrow, an AF short story, enjoy your Saturday fellow BOTLs.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dodging the rain with this EZ Doughnut thanks to @Humphrey’s Ghost


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Shotgun Saturday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

EZ Rookie Card .... don't know the year. Got this in a WTS from @bobbya08.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Chris Blend


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Courtesy of @GOT14U I think on this EZ Saturday!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

...


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

EZ Chocolate Bar courtesy of @Gumbycr









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I always wanted a bazooka when I was a kid.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure what this is but I got it awhile ago from EZCOTM. Lots of spices










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

^^^
Blessed Leaf Sandpaper


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

X's


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

EZ Chocolate Brownie from @Ewood on this 97degree day in Houston. Almost no breeze too.

Thank you Eric. Really Enjoyed it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

No Surrender


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Went deep and pulled out some fried chicken









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

PS - anyone heard from @GOT14U lately?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PS - anyone heard from @GOT14U lately?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Thinking about that too


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Its been a while since I've posted anything. Here's one for Saturday. Texas special.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PS - anyone heard from @GOT14U lately?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


He said he was going from building 5 houses a week to building 15 or 20. Haven't heard from him since.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He said he was going from building 5 houses a week to building 15 or 20. Haven't heard from him since.


July 4th was the last time he was on...

Thanks, somethin else to worry about... lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Good catch... last posting I saw was mid June

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He said he was going from building 5 houses a week to building 15 or 20. Haven't heard from him since.


A week? No wonder we havent seen him!

All seriousness he needs to drag his busy ass back here and post like the rest of us :grin2:


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Naughty Bits Blue watching Shane Lowry destroy the field with the lowest 54 hole ever in a major.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

My last Punkin Pie
Old school EZ never failed


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Watching the sunset with all my ex's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PS - anyone heard from @GOT14U lately?


Chatted with him the other day. Things are fine. He went camping for a week and has been working on the house. Said to say "Hi" to youz guyz. 
He'll be back soon.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Chatted with him the other day. Things are fine. He went camping for a week and has been working on the house. Said to say "Hi" to youz guyz.
> 
> He'll be back soon.


Thanks Ron

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Chatted with him the other day. Things are fine. He went camping for a week and has been working on the house. Said to say "Hi" to youz guyz.
> He'll be back soon.


Sighs of relief! I sent him a couple PM's and never heard back, thought maybe he was in Mexico... he was waiting on the NR Statements to be released.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> PS - anyone heard from @GOT14U lately?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position





Rondo said:


> Chatted with him the other day. Things are fine. He went camping for a week and has been working on the house. Said to say "Hi" to youz guyz.
> He'll be back soon.


Oh good, Thanks for sharing.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ok, back to the cigars...

Got this the C&COTM - cant remember what they said about it, but at this point I think we could all write one of their descriptions.
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He said he was going from building 5 houses a week to building 15 or 20. Haven't heard from him since.


The market is booming in a lot of places. Very good to see.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blessed Leaf Sandpaper


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Naughty Bits









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Chocolate Chip Cookie from a WTS @bobbya08










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

EZing it today with a blending session stick.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Nomad Permanent Vacation


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Saturday morning with a mug of Bulletproof Java! Thanks @Deuce Da Masta for another fine smoke!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> EZ Saturday morning with a mug of Bulletproof Java! Thanks @Deuce Da Masta for another fine smoke!
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=254774&stc=1&d=1564838267


Nice mug 

"I have you now"


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Nice mug
> 
> "I have you now"


Thanks Valhalla Java sold by Death Wish. All their mugs are the best quality and worth every penny.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Thanks Valhalla Java sold by Death Wish. All their mugs are the best quality and worth every penny.


Yep, one of my other rabbit holes










"I have you now"


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep, one of my other rabbit holes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang... inspiration..

One of the truck stops I visit has a collection of coffee cups, I think I remember reading that the owner has 6,000 and four people have left him their collections in their wills. 
I don't know if the 6,000 is with or without what's been willed to him but either way that's a lot of cups.

He may or may not have one from DWCC but I'm going to order one to give him anyway.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep, one of my other rabbit holes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that's a collection right there lol! Very nice! The hardest part is deciding which one to pour coffee into.


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

EZ Masquerade. Not a huge fan of the shaggy foot but like the flavors!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

haegejc said:


> EZ Masquerade. Not a huge fan of the shaggy foot but like the flavors!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite EZs to date.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> One of my favorite EZs to date.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Smoked it to the nub!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Had a little dessert last Saturday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cinnamon Roll


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Cinnamon Roll


You are up earlier this morning


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

A very boring FHK.









_ten minutes later _
No, make that an awful FHK. Completely flat, poor output. A complete dud. I've had these before and they were good. 
First EZ I've ever pitched.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> You are up earlier this morning


Nah. Most mornings I'm on the rd by 0530 or before. For a Saturday maybe, but we wanted to take the kiddo to the county airport to watch planes, of course he loved it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> A very boring FHK.
> 
> View attachment 255492
> 
> ...


Wow, that surprises me. I enjoy those. You made the right call though; If it wasnt working for you - pitch it! Life is too short to smoke a bad cigar.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Bees Knees Decent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Pier Tenderloin aka The Solution


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

If this is a $13 cigar, then I'm George Clooney.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If this is a $13 cigar, then I'm George Clooney.


George?...I didn't know you smoked cigars...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> If this is a $13 cigar, then I'm George Clooney.





zcziggy said:


> George?...I didn't know you smoked cigars...:vs_laugh:


I think it's cool that we have a celebrity in the group.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm guessing he's smoking a better cigar than I am.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

January 15, 2019 Blending Session. I do like these Connie wrappers with black tobacco inside. Carpet don't match the drapes...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> One of my favorite EZs to date.
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Ditto...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

October 2017 CCOTM exclusive









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Is it Saturday?









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Pier Tenderloin aka The Solution
> 
> View attachment 255502


That cigar deserves its own thread!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

'16 ugly Xmas sweater


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hella Retro 
Courtesy of @blackrabbit 
Thanks bud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Queen of hearts from a trade with @Gumby-cr Many thanks!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> That cigar deserves its own thread!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I think Einie deserves his own thread.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I think Einie deserves his own *forum*.


fixed that for ya


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Blending Sessions









Sent from the Westside


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Bee's Knees Beli Ltd.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

First up: My first truly bad EZ experience. Tasted of burnt plastic with hints of suck. Pitched it and purged my palate.









Ok, on to better things...
Jamais 2








And unwrapped









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> First up: My first truly bad EZ experience. Tasted of burnt plastic with hints of suck. Pitched it and purged my palate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm I have two of those, I'll have to give one a try and see if I get the same flavors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Hmmm I have two of those, I'll have to give one a try and see if I get the same flavors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was my first and only, so I'd be curious to hear you experience. I hope for your sake mine was a unique experience.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> This was my first and only, so I'd be curious to hear you experience. I hope for your sake mine was a unique experience.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


I have two so if mine turns out to be good I'll send you the other!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken and Waffles. Sorry, didn't get a pic
:cb:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

First My father. Not regretting it.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

F Bomb. I'd like to know what the full size of this blend is...it's pretty good.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

EZ Saturday









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Serpiente


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Bourbon


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Original Exes...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Serpiente


How'd you like it? I'm fond of these


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> How'd you like it? I'm fond of these


Its good. Extremely loose draw on this one and the RG seemed bigger. This was my 3rd try, and I feel like I liked the first 2 better a little younger. One thing Im considering is raising the RH for a few of the EZ toros. It seems like some of the toros might like 67-69 instead of 64-65.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Sawed off maduro


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Old Fashioned Donut &#55356;&#57193;


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Day drinking in wine country leads to Blending Sessions. At the end of a saucy day I appreciate a cigar which will generally be good but at a price point I can not remember smoking...

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Original Release








Everyone have a great day. :vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Knuckles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> "I have you now" - Vader


I'm sure its still young, but you liking it?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> I'm sure its still young, but you liking it?


So far it's very tasty, dark chocolate, with a hint of pepper

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Blessed Leaf Shiloh courtesy of @greasemonger with a cup of Cafe Bustelo.....first chance to slow down today....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cleaver 2










Sent from the Westside


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hickorynut said:


> Blessed Leaf Shiloh courtesy of @greasemonger with a cup of Cafe Bustelo.....first chance to slow down today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got bustelo up there? though it was a so. florida thing


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

Wrong forum. Deleted


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rookie Card


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

EZ Rootbeer- Maduro









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Sent from the fetal position


That BLTC release...just sayin....great smoke!

Oh I had one of these today so I guess I'm in the club baby!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Root Beer Maduro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Waffle Cone - and just like a cone it was pretty brittle - lol
















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Had my first EZ today, the Jamais Vu. First half inch was a pepper bomb. Eased into a peppery cookie dough, then was a pistachio cookie dough the rest of the way. Canoeing issue when I hit the halfway point. I would buy again. I wonder how long it aged at the CFED warehouse. Side note, put out more smoke than any DE stick I've had. @Ren Huggins


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Oak and Eden today










"Life is like a sh!t sandwich; the more bread have, the less sh!t you gotta eat" - My Father


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Blessed leaf.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> Had my first EZ today, the Jamais Vu. First half inch was a pepper bomb. Eased into a peppery cookie dough, then was a pistachio cookie dough the rest of the way. Canoeing issue when I hit the halfway point. I would buy again. I wonder how long it aged at the CFED warehouse. Side note, put out more smoke than any DE stick I've had. @Ren Huggins


you want smoke? try a papas fritas:wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> you want smoke? try a papas fritas:wink2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Or a Nasty Fritas, close to the same as far as smoke output! Great little smokes.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> you want smoke? try a papas fritas:wink2:





Olecharlie said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> > you want smoke? try a papas fritas:wink2:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Some great pics guys. Makes mine look pathetic lol!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> Some great pics guys. Makes mine look pathetic lol!


You can save the knife and use it as a cigar poker/ nubber.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> Olecharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez guys, i'm gunna need a second job just to fund buying all these great mentioned sticks. :vs_laugh:
> ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> You can save the knife and use it as a cigar poker/ nubber.


Good idea Zig!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

EZ MILK & COOKIES :cb


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Archun said:


> EZ MILK & COOKIES :cb


out of curiosity...how do you get ez cigars down there?


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> out of curiosity...how do you get ez cigars down there?


My Aunt lives in the US and either myself or someone in my family usually travels north. So I stock up and the first one to travel brings them back for me.
I do that with most of the cigars I smoke, down here you only get Cubans and very few Dominicans.

Cheers :cb


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Archun said:


> My Aunt lives in the US and either myself or someone in my family usually travels north. So I stock up and the first one to travel brings them back for me.
> I do that with most of the cigars I smoke, down here you only get Cubans and very few Dominicans.
> 
> Cheers :cb


nice!!! comes to show you...it pays to have family :grin2:


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> nice!!! comes to show you...it pays to have family :grin2:


LOL, yes indeed! :cb


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cookie Dough. Pretty good young


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Original Knuckles









with some serious plume on the band


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Pecan pie, these smell so good...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Original Knuckles
> 
> View attachment 260570
> 
> ...


I was wondering this the other day when they re-release the same cigar again is it a different blend with the same name


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Unless they’ve had more of the same leaf in a closet, no.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Knife fight and Oktoberfest


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

2017 Ugly Xmas sweater

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm gonna have to give these guys a try 1 of these days I wish they sold them in stores it would be easier for me


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I'm gonna have to give these guys a try 1 of these days I wish they sold them in stores it would be easier for me


How's going to a store easier than going to your mailbox?


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rondo said:


> How's going to a store easier than going to your mailbox?


From what I hear they sell out real quick


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Text EzraZion to 31996 and they text you when new cigar releases are announced.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Text EzraZion to 31996 and they text you when new cigar releases are announced.


Cool thanks


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken & Waffles. I love these little guys :cb


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Original Knucks


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I Finally had the perfect opportunity to smoke my Chocolate Brownie that was sent to me by my now BEST Buddy @JtAv8tor....... WOW, I would put this in my top 7 best cigars I ever had. If they ever do another release of these...I am gonna tan a couple extra **** hides and buy me some..... If anyone is curious, that bracelet on my wrist was a gift from Spook, my granddaughter. It's staying there ether until I die or it rots off


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

EZ Tantrum.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> I Finally had the perfect opportunity to smoke my Chocolate Brownie that was sent to me by my now BEST Buddy @JtAv8tor....... WOW, I would put this in my top 7 best cigars I ever had. If they ever do another release of these...I am gonna tan a couple extra **** hides and buy me some..... If anyone is curious, that bracelet on my wrist was a gift from Spook, my granddaughter. It's staying there ether until I die or it rots off


Glad you enjoyed it boss !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Knuckles Red

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

^Chocolate Brownie is one of the top EZ releases, imo.

Today is Nomad's "Drop Dead Gorgeous" from last month's CCOTM. One of the most complex cigars I've had.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Patient Zero. Seriously good. I went back to see my previous notes and I said "best COTM to date" and I still stand by that.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Knuckles XQ


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

'16 Ugly Xmas Sweater


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Cinnamon roll


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Serpiente


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Saturday Night Special


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Fortune Cookie


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cleaver 2










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cleaver 2. Most excellent. How bout them Dawgs @SilkyJ silencing all them pundits. My 2 year old learned a few choice words tonight, and Im happy about it >


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Day late, but here it is...









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ninjabread man

















Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

The first one of these I smoked after two months was like chewing on a chocolate covered espresso bean. Now, after 11 months, it's like a flourless chocolate cake.

This is why you rest cigars. It's so damn good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Bk xq


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Good morning Ezra lovers. 
This was in my bag of mixed EZ and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Ezra Pistola - the Rosado wrapped called out to me against a sea of maduros.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

It is the season!!! EZ Deep Fried Turkey!










They should have call this one deep fried stems!! Tasted like straw, split it open and found 2 large stems running down the middle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

1611


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Going in for another round...









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ezra Pistola - the Rosado wrapped called out to me against a sea of maduros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked that cigar a lot


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

EZ & Co. Forgot this was a light wrapped smoke, but good balance after another nail-biter UGA win. See yall in ATL @BOSSTANK


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken & Waffles


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

6th anni for breakfast with some masquerade coffee.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

original release Brass Knuckles 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mich_smoker said:


> 6th anni for breakfast with some masquerade coffee.
> View attachment 263896


Wish I bought more of that coffee!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Craptalk thought the pre-smoke pic was p0rn, so here's what's left:

EZ Chocolate Brownie









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

OG Ez Exs Habano


----------



## BKurt (Jul 21, 2018)

I really liked the 6s.. ESPECIALLY after some rest on them. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

BKurt said:


> I really liked the 6s.. ESPECIALLY after some rest on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


For sure. Such an interesting blend


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

It's not Saturday, nor is it Thanksgiving, but I'm having some Deep Fried Turkey from last year!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> It's not Saturday, nor is it Thanksgiving, but I'm having some Deep Fried Turkey from last year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I enjoyed that cigar a lot more than I thought I was going to


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Chocolate Brownie - recent purchase from @BKurt









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

&#128019; & &#129479;


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cleaver 2. Great end to a great day at Stone Mountain.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Blessed Leaf Pesach


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Oak & Eden - I love smoking in the rain (well, under the porch, but you know what I mean).









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Creole Coffee and this Chocolate Bar! It's purty good!

Thanks @Gumby-cr









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Green Army Men re-release. Edit: Just in time to watch the US win the President's Cup at the nub. AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!!!!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BK TX special watching the potlicker learn to drive


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

3rd Dimension


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask... but wondering if anyone can comment on their experience with EZ's monthly cigar/coffee club. I just tried my first EZ today (Tantrum) and now I am eager to try their other blends... do they send different ones each month? Or would I be better off buying directly from EZ and Cigar Federation?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Barry12321 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask... but wondering if anyone can comment on their experience with EZ's monthly cigar/coffee club. I just tried my first EZ today (Tantrum) and now I am eager to try their other blends... do they send different ones each month? Or would I be better off buying directly from EZ and Cigar Federation?


I have not, but have considered it. I know a few folks here do it and it seems like a good value for what you get. They also send sticks that are exclusive to the cotm. The coffee seems to get good reviews as well.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

You get 5-6 cigars per shipment. 2-3 are always standard issue. 1 is always a unique blend just for the COTM club. The others are Nomad or EZ specialty releases. The coffee is different each month, some batches better than others. I really enjoyed December.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Fortune Cookie


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

EZ Revolver Saturday Night Special and Glenlivet 12 Double Oak neat.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

Blending session. First couple of inches were pretty awesome, but after that the flavor died down a good bit.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Rondo said:


> Fortune Cookie
> 
> View attachment 267214


Hamilton 'Ham' Porter. Great movie!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Green Army Men. Tasty


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 267632


Everytime Einstein pops up I think of this guy... lol

I'm tellin ya, that dog's plottin somethin









Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

"Every time you're buddy Dino chimes in, I think of this..."
-Einstein


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Oak & Eden


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonight's stick









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Tantrum

The first one of these I smoked was awful and got pitched quickly. This one made a 180. Sweet and slow burning. I've been working this for a half hour. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Tantrum
> 
> The first one of these I smoked was awful and got pitched quickly. This one made a 180. Sweet and slow burning. I've been working this for a half hour.
> 
> View attachment 268112


If you've only gotten that far in 30 minutes, by the looks of the weather, you'll be dead before you finish it..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Double up this Saturday.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Double up this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 268152
> 
> ...


Ooo, how you like that Rye Blend? I'm sitting on one, waiting for the time to smoke something that large.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Ez Blending sessions.. Yay or Neigh. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Verdict said:


> Ez Blending sessions.. Yay or Neigh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Most here will tell you they are a good bang for the buck and a nice adder to an order. What I don't like is that if you get one you really like you can't get more!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Was an EZ kinda day - not so easy cleaning out the garage, but the cigars were.























Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

tacket said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> > Double up this Saturday.
> ...


I liked it. Medium strength, I tasted mostly cream, vanilla, nuts and leather (Not exactly the EZ list of 57 flavors). Didnt get any pepper.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> I liked it. Medium strength, I tasted mostly cream, vanilla, nuts and leather (Not exactly the EZ list of 57 flavors). Didnt get any pepper.


Hmmm, sounds perfect for me then to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

'16 ugly Xmas Sweater


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> '16 ugly Xmas Sweater
> 
> View attachment 268568


So cold there that it sapped all the color out ...


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Slither








Got this in a trade with an awesome Brother.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Naughty bits


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

EZ Red Army Men


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

My Saturday was spent cleaning out the attic

Ninja Bread









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Root Beer


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken and Waffles


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Sunday morning









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Brass knuckles Black


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Machine gun


----------



## derick310 (Jun 2, 2019)

Liga Privada No 9









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Oak and eden for breakfast and chocolate brownie for desert.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Fortune cookie
Not bad at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone have a spare Melted Vanilla Ice Cream they are willing to separate themselves from?!


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

SoCal Gunner said:


> My Saturday was spent cleaning out the attic
> 
> Ninja Bread
> 
> ...


You should check out ebay if you have old D&D stuff in the attic you're getting rid of,

convert that "old stuff" into cigar funds :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Coffee with milk & cookies to start the morning.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Cookie dough


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Still my favorite EZ of all time....Peanut Butter Cookie.


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

EZ Brass Knuckles









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Little Cleaver action









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

I wanna try some of these other ones... not a big fan of the Mexican hot chocolates I have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I smoked my only EZ direct purchase. Lucille, not sure what I was expecting, but was a bit underwhelmed with it. Hoping a couple second hand I purchased can bring me in as a believer.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

All My Exes


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Buttered Popcorn
Right up there with Chocolate Birthday Cake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

3rd dimension this morning and raven with some root beer after dinner.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I have my days mixed up










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

It's been a long time. EZ 6 Anny


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Archun said:


> It's been a long time. EZ 6 Anny


welcome back...everything ok with you down by mateland?


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> welcome back...everything ok with you down by mateland?


Haha. Hey Bro! yes, everything ok down here. Just didnt log in for quite some time. How's everything going on with you? we've been quarantined for 70 days and counting, but no looting yet...


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Archun said:


> Haha. Hey Bro! yes, everything ok down here. Just didnt log in for quite some time. How's everything going on with you? we've been quarantined for 70 days and counting, but no looting yet...


guess i'm lucky...no quarantine , protests or looting on my side :smile2:
glad you back on


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> guess i'm lucky...no quarantine , protests or looting on my side :smile2:
> glad you back on


Thanks, nice hearing from you too bro. :cb


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Brass Knuckles Black


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken & Waffles


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

First EZ ever - Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost, a most righteous brother!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Masquerade


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Another first time EZ graciously provided by @ Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

It's time









Sent from the Westside


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks to @Rondo


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

This one did not impress me too much when they first came out but after a few years of rest I am really enjoying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

